
New research claims to be able to recognise a potential 'terrorist face' - twoshedsmcginty
https://thestack.com/security/2016/05/26/face-recognition-tech-claims-to-identify-terrorists/
======
visarga
Title:

> Face recognition tech claims to identify terrorists

Last line:

> The evidence that there is accuracy in these judgments is extremely weak

What?

And:

> Faception claims 80% accuracy in identifying facial characteristics

Won't millions of false positives hamper terrorist detection? You got to have
an accuracy to identify one in 1 in 100 million, which is 99.999999%.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Yeah, part of me wants to laugh. The rest of me shudders.

Facebook can now tell me which of my friends are poker players, pedophiles or
terrorists, 'just by looking at them'.

My daydreams of going offline and becoming totally anonymous have just become
much more vivid.

